# mathews drenalin or switchback xt



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

which bow do you think is better,the mathews drenalin or the switchback xt?


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

i've shot both and you really can't go wrong with either one, i personally liked the xt better but that's just me. The Drenaline i thought was just a hair quieter.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

yep,you need to shoot them both..I did,and after I was done my XT went to ebay and i bought the drenalin.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

i own both,i like the xt better caus its more shorter[axle to axle] but the drenalin is a lil bit quieter,if it was me id choose the xt,,,pm me if you have any questions about the drenalin :wink:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i would get the drenilain becuase it is a little faster i think and it is smooth


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I shot both and chose the XT. Both are great bows!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> i would get the drenilain becuase it is a little faster i think and it is smooth


yea but speed doesent kill,also the xt is as just as smooth if not smoother than the drenalin,my xt has absolutely no hand shock at all,yet i have the drenalin set up with the EXACT sutup and i can feel it kick a little bit when i shoot it,,the people at my archery shop can tell the difference when shootin em also:wink: ,,,,,,but you cant go wrong with either bow or i would of sold the drenalin by now


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I always found the Drenalin to be prettier than the XT.
*shrug*


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

they both look nice to me eventhe cool limpockets. So tie game.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

they both look nice to me even the cool limbpockets. So tie game.


----------

